# "D" comforts Red



## Southern by choice (Feb 20, 2018)

Red (lamancha doe) kidded this morning, struggled through pregnancy toxemia. 
"D" is always with her and the pregnant does.
Tonight watching the monitor waiting on another doe we saw this.

"Red" resting her head on "D".

This is just another reason why "D" is my love. 
I am so blessed to have these amazing dogs.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 20, 2018)

Ahhhhhhh!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Baymule (Feb 21, 2018)

Awwww....... that is so sweet. I know you melted, watching that trust and love in the kidding stall.


----------



## Farmer Connie (Feb 21, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


>




 My eyes just melted my heart! Thx for posting.


----------

